# Saltgrass Archery Club 3D shoot Sunday 8/23



## PopArcher (Mar 21, 2015)

Hey Guys, quick update.
SaltGrass Archery Club will be shooting 3D Sunday 8/23.
We have set the high ground, so the going will be fairly flat and just a few puddles.
October is just around the corner, come knock the dust off you bow and arrows.
We have 30 targets set and some challenging lanes to sharpen you up.

SaltGrass Archery Club
Jack Brooks Park
Hwy2004 and Hwy6
Hitchcock, TX 77563


----------



## PopArcher (Mar 21, 2015)

^ for the evening crew...


----------

